# September 11, 2001 - September 11, 2010: We Remember



## MMiz (Sep 11, 2010)

Nine years ago on this day, September 11th, 2,973 people lost their lives in a series of terrorist attacks. During the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers, 343 FDNY rescue workers died, and during the next 24 hours, an additional 240 FDNY rescue workers sought emergency medical treatment.

Police officers, Firefighters, and Medics were among the first to respond to the disasters. Many gave their lives doing what they loved and believed in.

Whether we're in EMS, Firefighting, or any other public service, we have an awesome responsibility, but also the ability to affect others in the most profound manner. To all those who are in public service, I thank you for your dedication to a truly noble profession.

I hope all of you continue to do what you love, and remain safe wherever you may be.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 11, 2010)

When I'm called to duty God
wherever flames may rage
give me strength to save a life
whatever be its age


Help me to embrace a little child
before it is too late
or save an older person from
the horror of that fate


Enable me to be alert
to hear the weakest shout
and quickly and efficiently
to put the fire out


I want to fill my calling and
to give the best in me
to guard my neighbor and
protect his property


And if according to your will
I have to lose my life
bless with your protecting hand
my children and my wife.
-Fire Fighters Prayer

Never Forgotten


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 11, 2010)

9 Years.


Time has passed, but the memory has not.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 11, 2010)

Never forget


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 11, 2010)

Will never forget


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the blacked out banner Matt.

God bless the families of those killed that day. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Rest in peace:

Captain Robert Dolan, USN. Killed September 11, 2001 at the Pentagon. My next door neighbor while I lived in Washington DC.

Firefighter Eric Olsen, FDNY. Ladder 15 crewman. Killed September 11, 2001 in the South Tower of the World Trade Center. A family friend. (Article about his officer that includes more info about Ladder 15.)







I know many have become apathetic concerning what happened 9 years ago, but this is one American who, as cliche as is sounds, will never forget.


----------



## enjoynz (Sep 11, 2010)

Ditto to all the above!

This one is for you America!
As Attached................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEpX2BcB9As

Enjoynz


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Never forget. I know I never will. 

I vividly remember that day even though I was only in fifth grade.


----------



## Stephanie. (Sep 11, 2010)

~At approximately 8:45 on September 11, 2001, the north tower of to World Trade Center was attacked by crashing a commercial jet airliner into the building.
~At 09:03, the South Tower was also struck by terrorists
~At 9:43 the Pentagon was attacked
~At 9:59 the World Trade Center South Tower collapsed
~At 10:06 terrorists crashed a jet airliner into the ground in Shanksville, Pennsylvania, killing everyone on board.

These attacks on the United States of America resulted in the deaths of:
~40 heroic passengers on board United Airlines flight 93 over Shanksville, PA.
~184 civilian and military personnel at the Pentagon
~2753 persons at the World Trade Center and the hijacked passengers on board the 2 airliners that crashed into buildings.
~Among the dead were 8 EMTs and Paramedics from private companies.
~37 Port Authority Police Officers
~23 New York City Police Officers
~ And 343 New York City Firefighters and Paramedics.

Because of the efforts of fire, police, and EMS responders, between 13 and 15,000 people were successfully evacuated from the World Trade Center complex on 9-11. 411 emergency responders paid the ultimate price while saving the lives of others. 

We will not forget. 

Please continue to honor the fallen, pray for the families, and support the fighters. God Bless & Be safe out there!


----------



## Aidey (Sep 11, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> These attacks on the United States of America resulted in the deaths of:
> ~40 heroic passengers on board United Airlines flight 93 over Shanksville, PA.
> ~184 civilian and military personnel at the Pentagon
> ~2753 persons at the World Trade Center and the hijacked passengers on board the 2 airliners that crashed into buildings.
> ...



The emergency responder death count is actually estimated to be at 421, due to volunteers, court officers and people from other agencies. 

Please no one think I'm trying to be nit picky, it is just a thing I have since all people usually only hear about is the 343, when really there were nearly 80 more emergency personnel who died and it really bothers me that no one ever includes them. 

http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1-8.pdf - Source for the 421 number. Lists of the dead and missing are included towards the end.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2010)

I may have been very young (11 years old) when 9/11 occurred, but those images on CNN are burned into my memory. I will never forget as long as I live, not only those who lost their lives but what that meant - not just for the United States, but for the entire world. Even us in Canada felt the impact.


RIP Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 12, 2010)

nomofica said:


> I may have been very young (11 years old) when 9/11 occurred, but those images on CNN are burned into my memory. I will never forget as long as I live, not only those who lost their lives but what that meant - not just for the United States, but for the entire world. Even us in Canada felt the impact.
> 
> 
> RIP Brothers and Sisters.



It was neat to see most of the rest of the free world pull together behind us then. And you Canadians must have taken a huge weight off of US ATCs, NORAD people, and just about everyone else by allowing all those US bound international flights to land up there. 

As they say at the rodeo here every year when we sing the Canadian national anthem, we share the longest boarder in the world without a fence. (Maybe true, maybe not. But it sounds good and the principal is the same.)


----------



## Aprz (Sep 14, 2010)

Aidey said:


> The emergency responder death count is actually estimated to be at 421, due to volunteers, court officers and people from other agencies.
> 
> Please no one think I'm trying to be nit picky, it is just a thing I have since all people usually only hear about is the 343, when really there were nearly 80 more emergency personnel who died and it really bothers me that no one ever includes them.
> 
> http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1-8.pdf - Source for the 421 number. Lists of the dead and missing are included towards the end.


I'm glad they even included animals that were used to help out. Was shocking for me to see "Sirius, Police K-9, Explosive Detection Team" on the dead/missing list. By the way guys, the list starts on page 233 and goes to page 246 on the pdf. It looks like they tried to include anybody that died that tried helping like they had an elevator technician (Charles G. Costello) page 246.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 14, 2010)

They did an excellent job with that list. It is a bit of a sore point with me that we hear so much about the 343, and we don't hear about everyone else. I have to admit I got pretty upset recently when I was inside one of the local fire stations and I noticed flag poster with the names of the 9/11 responders who died. They had the FFs, the cops, the court officers and totally left off the private EMS people. Maybe its becuase I'm private EMS, but it's just so sad and depressing that they are dismissed and forgotten like that.


----------



## Rottweiler (Sep 20, 2010)

Word.


----------



## TraprMike (Sep 20, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> ~At approximately 8:45 on September 11, 2001, the north tower of to World Trade Center was attacked by crashing a commercial jet airliner into the building.
> ~At 09:03, the South Tower was also struck by terrorists
> ~At 9:43 the Pentagon was attacked
> ~At 9:59 the World Trade Center South Tower collapsed
> ...



nice breakdown of events.. copy/save as file....
thanks.


----------



## EMTDON970 (Sep 29, 2010)

*sadly*

343 or 421.......either way thats way too many.....


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 13, 2010)

Aidey said:


> They did an excellent job with that list. It is a bit of a sore point with me that we hear so much about the 343, and we don't hear about everyone else. I have to admit I got pretty upset recently when I was inside one of the local fire stations and I noticed flag poster with the names of the 9/11 responders who died. They had the FFs, the cops, the court officers and totally left off the private EMS people. Maybe its becuase I'm private EMS, but it's just so sad and depressing that they are dismissed and forgotten like that.



My friends father was private EMS that day. He was suffering terminal cancer at the time.

He survived 911 though.

The private EMS was asked to respond by the city....


----------



## Aprz (Oct 14, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> The private EMS was asked to respond by the city....


I am sure that's not up to the guys who are in the ambulance whether to respond or not, and it shouldn't change whether or not to be acknowledge as a death in 9/11.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 14, 2010)

Any EMT or Paramedic who responded on duty should be listed under EMS regardless of their employer.

Also forgotten are the contract security guards who worked in the World Trade Center and an Armored Car Guard, Joseph Trombino of Brinks, who, was on duty, wounded and returned fire when Kathy Boudin and her little merry crew of hippies robbed the Brinks Truck in Nyack, NY in 1981........


----------



## Aidey (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, but what does a robbery in 1981 have to do with 9/11?


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2010)

Aidey said:


> I'm sorry, but what does a robbery in 1981 have to do with 9/11?


Easy. It was a robberry carried out by the black liberation army and the weather underground, 2 groups that could be considered domestic terrorist groups. The NYPD/FBI Joint Terrorist Task Force competed with the Joint NYPD/FBI bank robbey ttask force for these investigations. Memebers of the Black liberation group were later found to be training members behind the assassination of controversial Rabbi Kahane and the 1993 WTC attackers.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 14, 2010)

Aidey said:


> I'm sorry, but what does a robbery in 1981 have to do with 9/11?



A person who survived the robbery died at 9/11.

Joseph Trombino, A Brinks Security Guard died at WTC on 911.

He survived the Weather Underground Robbery.

The same person on scene at two historical criminal scenes.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> A person who survived the robbery died at 9/11.
> 
> Joseph Trombino, A Brinks Security Guard died at WTC on 911.
> 
> ...



Thats a much better connection than what I had.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 14, 2010)

firecoins said:


> Thats a much better connection than what I had.




I did not know about the training connection.

So you are saying a training certificate from the Black Liberation Army is transferable to Al Queda ?

Would the IRA accept it as well ?

:wacko:^_^


----------



## Aidey (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, that makes more sense.

I understood the historical aspect of it, but EMT made it sound like the people involved in earlier incidents should also be listed with the 9/11 dead.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 15, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Ok, that makes more sense.
> 
> I understood the historical aspect of it, but EMT made it sound like the people involved in earlier incidents should also be listed with the 9/11 dead.





No, not at all, I just believe that if a victim were working in any sort of public safety capacity, he or she should be listed as such by agency.

The Trombino story is interesting. Most armed guards do their jobs with no unusual incident. This person was on duty during two major well know crimes. He reacted with courage and survived the robbery. Most LEO's do not even have a shootout like that. Unfortunately, at the WTC he was guarding the truck in a deep sub-basement bay. 

I wish he had escaped to some underground cavity and survived.


----------

